# Searching for a toy poodle pup in Vienna, Austria



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hello and Welcome!

Probably most of our members are on the North American continent but we do have a few in the UK, one in Belgium, and a few in eastern Europe. Our members are in many other countries as well but not near enough to you.

The best I can offer is a link to some international sites

*United Kingdom

The Kennel Club*
*The Kennel Club | Welcome to The Kennel Club website*
We are the UK’s largest organisation devoted to dog health, welfare and training. We work to ensure dogs live healthy, happy lives with responsible owners.

www.thekennelclub.org.uk
*Kennel Club UK Health Testing Guidelines*
Potential dog owners should be aware that, at present, the application of various health screening results to breeding programmes is not always straightforward, and breeders may make choices for various reasons. A responsible breeder though, will always be willing to discuss relevant health issues with you. Breed clubs are often useful sources of breed-specific information.

*Toy Poodle*

Schemes or advice relevant to this breed
The following schemes, tests and/ or advice are *mandatory requirements for Kennel Club Assured Breeders. All other breeders are strongly advised* to use these schemes, tests and/ or advice.

DNA test - prcd-PRA
It is *strongly recommended that both Kennel Club Assured Breeders and non-Kennel Club Assured Breeders* should use the following schemes, tests and/ or advice.
Eye testing

The list above is not necessarily comprehensive, *other available health tests* can be found at DNA screening schemes and results or for further advice please contact your local breed club.
From <Health Information for Poodle (Toy)>

*Miniature Poodle*

Schemes or advice relevant to this breed
The following schemes, tests and/ or advice are *mandatory requirements for Kennel Club Assured Breeders. All other breeders are strongly advised* to use these schemes, tests and/ or advice.
DNA test - prcd-PRA
It is *strongly recommended that both Kennel Club Assured Breeders and non-Kennel Club Assured Breeders should use* the following schemes, tests and/ or advice.
Eye testing
The following other schemes, tests and/ or advice are available and should also be considered.
DNA test - OC
The list above is not necessarily comprehensive, *other available health tests *can be found at DNA screening schemes and results or for further advice please contact your local breed club.
From <Health Information for Poodle (Miniature)>

*Standard Poodle*

Schemes or advice relevant to this breed
The following schemes, tests and/ or advice are *mandatory requirements for Kennel Club Assured Breeders. All other breeders are strongly advised *to use these schemes, tests and/ or advice.
BVA/KC Hip Dysplasia Scheme
Eye testing
It is *strongly recommended that both Kennel Club Assured Breeders and non-Kennel Club Assured Breeders should use *the following schemes, tests and/ or advice.
Breed Club test - Sebaceous adenitis
The following other schemes, tests and/ or advice are available and should also be considered.
DNA test - vWD
DNA test - prcd-PRA
DNA test - PRA (rcd4)
The list above is not necessarily comprehensive, *other available health tests* can be found at DNA screening schemes and results or for further advice please contact your local breed club.
From <Health Information for Poodle (Standard)>

*Breeder Listings

All UK

Champdogs*

Champdogs Guide to Buying a Puppy

*Pedigree Toy Poodle Puppies for Sale - Champdogs ®*
Find the best Kennel Club Registered Pedigree Toy Poodle Puppies at Champdogs - The pedigree dog breeders website.www.champdogs.co.uk
*Pedigree Miniature Poodle Puppies for Sale - Champdogs ®*
Find the best Kennel Club Registered Pedigree Miniature Poodle Puppies at Champdogs - The pedigree dog breeders website.www.champdogs.co.uk
*Pedigree Standard Poodle Puppies for Sale - Champdogs ®*
Find the best Kennel Club Registered Pedigree Standard Poodle Puppies at Champdogs - The pedigree dog breeders website.www.champdogs.co.uk

*Kennel Club UK Find a Puppy by variety*
*Find a puppy | The Kennel Club*
Want to buy a puppy? Search for pedigree puppies or rescue dogs for sale near you. Browse ads from reputable breeders. www.thekennelclub.org.uk
*Find a puppy | The Kennel Club*
Want to buy a puppy? Search for pedigree puppies or rescue dogs for sale near you. Browse ads from reputable breeders. www.thekennelclub.org.uk
*Find a puppy | The Kennel Club*
Want to buy a puppy? Search for pedigree puppies or rescue dogs for sale near you. Browse ads from reputable breeders. www.thekennelclub.org.uk

*Kennel Club Assured Breeders by variety*
*Find a Kennel Club Assured Breeder | The Kennel Club*
Search our database by breed and location to find a Kennel Club Assured Breeder in your area. www.thekennelclub.org.uk
*Find a Kennel Club Assured Breeder | The Kennel Club*
Search our database by breed and location to find a Kennel Club Assured Breeder in your area. www.thekennelclub.org.uk
*Find a Kennel Club Assured Breeder | The Kennel Club*
Search our database by breed and location to find a Kennel Club Assured Breeder in your area. www.thekennelclub.org.uk

*International
The Fédération Cynologique Internationale is the World Canine Organisation.* It includes 99 members and contract partners (one member per country) that each issue their own pedigrees and train their own judges.

Fédération Cynologique Internationale
*Poodle*
CANICHE
*Europe*
FCI members and contract partners
*The Americas & Caribbean*
FCI members and contract partners
*Asia, Africa & Oceania*
FCI members and contract partners



*PLANET POODLE - Das Pudel Magazin - The Poodle Magazine*
PLANET POODLE - The German Poodle Magazinewww.planetpoodle.de
*Clubs from Around the World: *

The Standard Poodle Club U.K.
The Poodle Club of Queensland (Australia)
Poodle Club of Victoria (Australia)
Österreichischen Club der Pudelfreunde (Austria)
Koninklijke Belgische Poedelclub v.z.w. – Royal Club Belge du Caniche a.s.b.l (Belgium)
Klub prátel a chovatelu pudlu (Czech Republic)
Pudelklubben (Denmark)
Eesti Puudlite Tõuühing (Estonia)
The Finnish Poodle Club
Deutscher Pudel-Klub E.V. (Germany)
Allgemeinen Deutschen Pudelclub (ADP) e. V. (Germany)
Verband der Pudelfreunde Deutschland e.V. (VDP) (Germany)
Nederlandse Poedel Club NPC (Netherlands)
Norsk Puddelklubb (Norway)
Svenska Pudelklubben (Sweden)


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

How far are you willing to travel? Do you want to stick to Austria?

To cross the border a pup must be at least 15 weeks old and have a EU pet passport. 

Its excellent resource from @Rose n Poos the only thing to keep in mind is that the UK operates under a slightly different system than the rest of Europe. So their rules and stuff are not as relevant. 

My advice is to stick to FCI breeders. Now its not a guarantee but it at least filters out the puppymills and the worst BYB. Some countries are stricter than others with the breeding regulations. Meaning that if you have a FCI pup from that national club you know for sure that the parents were of good age, well treated and even health tested. But this is regulated by the national and breed clubs so it varies. 

I can try to find out what the Austrian situation is. Whether there is just one poodle club and what the regulations are.


----------

